# Any teens trying to go natural?



## Pink Tyrant

Hello out there! Just wondering if anyone is trying to have a "natural" labor. I realize this means a lot of different things for everyone, but I am not getting any support what-so-ever! Whenever I tell someone close to me I want no medications, not even pitocin and the epi, everyone thinks I am crazy and tells me, "Oh, you will be begging for that epidural!". 
Just wondering if anyone else is planning on having no medications during birth (unless necessary) PS - for those who do want the epi - I think that is totally fine! Not judging, just looking for others who are in need of support as well.

Just wanted to add I am attending Bradley classes now, I have a midwife for my delivery, and so excited for labor! (Who knew?)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i am going completely natural too! i dont want anything :)


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Glad to know there is someone else out there! Are you having any people trying to bring you down about your ideas? It seriously is bugging me! (I might be the only person having this problem though)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yes, one of my friends was like your going to get a c-section right and i was like NO! why would i if i don't need to and i want to feel everything while giving birth and she just kept telling me how dumb i am and i was just like honestly you haven't given birth so you wouldn't know.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

my doctors like your going to be screaming a lot so i recommend hypno birthing which is like hypnotising your self so you don't really know whats going on and i am like ewh no!!! so i am seriously considering switching to a birthing center so i can do a water birth...


----------



## emyandpotato

Are you in America? Pitocin is what they use to speed up labour, right? Here I think they rarely use that and it's actually the pitocin that makes things unbearable and makes you need the epidural so if you manage to refuse that then you should be okay =] Try and keep moving too rather than staying in bed like hospitals seem to prefer and that really helps. Good luck with going natural, prove everyone wrong =]


----------



## Pink Tyrant

I have had a lot of trouble with finding the best thing to do. I was going to try hypnobabies home study since I have really heard great things about it. But it really is not my thing...
So I am going the bradley method way. I am currently taking the classes, 3 down and 9 more to go! I have met a lot of supportive couples at the classes so it is nice to know I am not the only crazy one in Colorado! (It was a little pricey - $300, but totally worth it to keep me and my LO safe)

I would totally go to a birthing center if my insurance would cover it :(
But I plan on laboring at home for as long as I can - about 2 min between contractions - and then going to my hospital. The hospital I am going to is supposedly really pro-natural so that is good. They let you use labor balls and bars and you can actually deliver squatting.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

im going natural:D


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Yes, I live in America. They are all about the pitocin and epis (and csections for that matter). Docs are idiots, they do not realize pitocin makes you need the epi, but the epi cancels out the pitocin so they need to apply more of that, then they make you need an epi again and it can go back and forth for on and on! That is very unhealthy!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yes i live in america too and they love pitocin and sections and everything else.... whats the bradley method? and sam i want to stay at home as long as i can!


----------



## lilym

Pink Tyrant said:


> Yes, I live in America. They are all about the pitocin and epis (and csections for that matter). Docs are idiots, they do not realize pitocin makes you need the epi, but the epi cancels out the pitocin so they need to apply more of that, then they make you need an epi again and it can go back and forth for on and on! That is very unhealthy!

I think they realize this, but they just want to speed the labor up faster by giving you pitocin in the beginning. They don't care that it gets messy once the epi comes in. Also, it's just the way it's been done over here for so long, it's the way they're trained.

I want to go all natural, if possible. My doctor is really great and really advocates going natural if you want it and if it's safe for you.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Their slogan is that it is a "husband coached birth". I believe it is a great way to have a bonding experience with your partner so he is able to be apart of this amazing event as well. DH loves the classes, they are preparing him well. Basically the husband is there to help the laboring wife with whatever she needs. He will also help her with excersize that you learn to ease the pain during contractions. They are also the decision maker, so if you are incapable of deciding whether or not you need a c-section, they are the ones who decides (if you are having some intense contractions I can see why that might be hard to think about) It is really big on nutrition too... You have to make sure you eat the right things and keep track each week. 100grams of protein. Oh, and they are really big on breastfeeding (which is what I want to do as well) so they teach you that during their classes. Me and DH love it, I suggest you do it! It is a birthing method that has been working for years, my MIL had all 3 of her kids with it (and she labored with my SIL for 13 hours straight, ending with a broken tail bone and didn't get the epi so I can only imagine it must work)


----------



## lilym

^ When I hear things like "broken tail bone" it makes me want an epi so much more!


----------



## Pink Tyrant

lilym said:


> I think they realize this, but they just want to speed the labor up faster by giving you pitocin in the beginning. They don't care that it gets messy once the epi comes in. Also, it's just the way it's been done over here for so long, it's the way they're trained.
> 
> I want to go all natural, if possible. My doctor is really great and really advocates going natural if you want it and if it's safe for you.

Glad you have a good doc :) I started off with a horrible one... I had the worst OB ever. She really didn't care about any of the questions I had or anything. I told her I was going to take bradley birth classes and she told me it was probably best I took classes at the hospital. How rude!
I do have a CNM now though and she is wonderful. It is nice to have someone who wants to deliver your baby who understands your wants.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Oh no! Only positive birth stories! (That was just showing how it is possible to go natural no matter what happens LOL)
Have you read Ina Mays guide to childbirth? I am reading the book now, the birth stories are amazing in the beginning. You should give it a look, it will give you many positive and happy thoughts :)


----------



## lilym

Pink Tyrant said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> I think they realize this, but they just want to speed the labor up faster by giving you pitocin in the beginning. They don't care that it gets messy once the epi comes in. Also, it's just the way it's been done over here for so long, it's the way they're trained.
> 
> I want to go all natural, if possible. My doctor is really great and really advocates going natural if you want it and if it's safe for you.
> 
> Glad you have a good doc :) I started off with a horrible one... I had the worst OB ever. She really didn't care about any of the questions I had or anything. I told her I was going to take bradley birth classes and she told me it was probably best I took classes at the hospital. How rude!
> I do have a CNM now though and she is wonderful. It is nice to have someone who wants to deliver your baby who understands your wants.Click to expand...

I didn't like my first one either. She seemed very set in her own ways and less willing to listen to my feelings and opinions. Maybe it was because I'm so young. I wanted to just get a midwife and not give birth at the hospital, but everyone else was against that. I found a new doctor that was more open to what I wanted and everything's been much better since.


----------



## lilym

Pink Tyrant said:


> Oh no! Only positive birth stories! (That was just showing how it is possible to go natural no matter what happens LOL)
> Have you read Ina Mays guide to childbirth? I am reading the book now, the birth stories are amazing in the beginning. You should give it a look, it will give you many positive and happy thoughts :)

I haven't read it, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Lucy22

I'm not a teen anymore, but I was a teen when I gave birth to Elena. I went completely natural, apart from gas and air (because my blood pressure suddenly dropped) and I plan to do the same this time. Its really not as bad as you'd think, don't let the horror stories scare you!
I did puke a few times tho, sorry if that was TMI. I'm not sure why, but I hope it doesn't happen this time. Trying to puke while having a contraction is messy :shrug:

Be strong, you can do it! :flower:


----------



## lilym

I think a lot of people puke even when they have epis. Hope it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Yikes, see that is what scares me! I have said the same thing to DH, I am more scared about throwing up then I am the contractions xD (Literally... I havn't thrown up since I was in elm school. I am really good at NOT throwing up. I went through months of M/S without having to run to the bathroom)

Grrrrrrr, I guess it is something I will just have to face.


----------



## taylorxx

AROluvsJMP said:


> my doctors like your going to be screaming a lot so i recommend hypno birthing which is like hypnotising your self so you don't really know whats going on and i am like ewh no!!! so i am seriously considering switching to a birthing center so i can do a water birth...

Hypnobirthing isn't being hypnotized.. It's just supposed to help you relax. You'll know what's going on & won't be out of it. Whenever I get pregnant I want to have a water birth as well. It's supposed to be amazing.. the pain relief is apparently up there with an epi as well.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i just love being in the water these days whenever i'm tired or earlier when i would get cramping i would just make a cold/warm bath and it would make me feel so much better! i feel bad moving ob's but honestly i really want too haha... i am gonna call my insurance tomorrow and see if the birthing center is covered.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm right there with you girl!! I dnt want any sort of medication- air is the only thing I'll use unless absolutley necissary!! I don't want to be induced- once again- unless it's impossible to prevent- and not any sort of pain medication. I think a lot of it has to do with my mom having 4 kids with no medication so I have always wanted to do the same and know it is possible. I know that it bothers me when people are like "you're going to need this, or your going to need that" when that's NOT 100% known that I'll "need" anything except my own will power!! I think almost everyone gets to a point when they go natural that they're like "OMG give me drugs!!" but I think if you work past most of that you'll be fine and then you push and next thing you know that beautiful baby is laying on your chest! You'll hurt afterwords anyways so why not try and go without the drugs


----------



## HarlaHorse

I get the same thing, 'oh yeah right, good luck with that.' :doh:

I really really want a natural birth, I don't want any pain relief but if it comes down to it, gas will be the first thing, and if I really really need something I guess I'll take what I need or whats best. I have a fear of c-sections, but if thats what has to be done, I guess it comes down to whats best for my baby.


----------



## newmommy23

I really, really wanted a natural birth, but that is not how it worked out for me...but I had other issues going on there...it's not the best story but you can read it if you want ha. I will say this: I would do it again and try to go natural all over again. But either way, just remember no matter what, all that is important is that you and the baby are healthy and safe at the end :)


----------



## Mei190

Pink Tyrant said:


> Yikes, see that is what scares me! I have said the same thing to DH, I am more scared about throwing up then I am the contractions xD (Literally... I havn't thrown up since I was in elm school. I am really good at NOT throwing up. I went through months of M/S without having to run to the bathroom)
> 
> Grrrrrrr, I guess it is something I will just have to face.

Trust me, being sick is the last thing you will be worried about! I was only sick once after I had Nathaniel and I believe it was down to G&A.

Good luck to all you girls! Hope everything goes smoothly xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I dont want anything either :D


----------



## kittycat18

I want a Water Birth (labour and delivery) with gas & air. Which is still contented as a Natural birth!! :flower: xx


----------



## lov3hat3

Well i didnt know what i wanted, i was just going to go with the flow. But i didnt want pethadine because i heard it just made you go loopy and drousy. I got into the hospital begging for an epi lol, but there was a queue and i ended up begging for pethadine (which does make you loopy btw). Most of what you want goes out the window rather quickly. I also didnt wanna use the pool, but i ended up getting in there. :flower:


----------



## YoungMummi17

Im defently trying to go natural..if worse comes to worst then ill get an epidural but thats it 
x


----------



## Sophie1234

I have a lot of respect for people who want to do it all natural. I'm going to have medication but don't want an epi as I want to feel my LO come out and actually be able to push properly. I'm a baby with pain though that's why I'm having medication.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I have a feeling I should be right without an epi, because I have a really high pain tollerance and I've been through alot, I mean ALOT of pain in the past so wish me luck!


----------



## Lola472

My birth plan is to go all natural. I'm pretty nervous about labor right now. But I still have a ton of time. I really hope I'll be able to maintain it. But anyone that I have told has said that they don't think I will be able to do it (gee, thanks for the encouragement!) so I know how you feel.


----------



## xSarahM

Im planning on just having gas and air if i need it. I really dont want an epi, though. Not that i think there's anything wrong with getting one, i just dont want one myself.
I think all you girlies will be able to do it without any medication if you're determined! Good luck to you all! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I did it both mind pretty much naturally. I used the birthing pool throughout both my kids labours. I did use gas & air too though, with my daughter it was after I'd reached 6cm-ish, and similar with my son. Good luck to you all with your labours and births. It's an incredible experience. I had a water birth with my son, incredible! :)

x


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I'm having a home and water birth :) good luck for the other ladies planning on going natural :) x


----------



## syntaxerror

I'd be doing a waterbirth/homebirth if I could. Not allowed. (Some mess with insurance/my mother and baby's father would kill me.)

So...new plan is natural at the hospital. My only options there are IV narcotics or an epi (no nitrous...) so I'm hoping things go as planned; no one is getting a needle anywhere near me -- I disassociate fairly completely after a certain amount of pain/stress so my theory is it can be sorta kinda like hypnobirthing. Also react to pain...oddly...so I'd be surprised if I don't giggle hysterically through at least part of it.

Not taking any birthing classes because I can't afford to. Same with the doula (and I don't want anyone who isn't nik touching/talking while things hurt.) I keep getting lectured about that -- apparently, I'll regret it later and I just don't know what I'm talking about. Well, let me regret it later. I'm stubborn and I'm doing this the only way that seems feasible for me, dammit.


----------



## annawrigley

Just popping in to say I was determined for a natural birth and I had one and I loved it! People thought I was crazy too but I just drummed it into my head that pain is just mind over matter, and that is no big deal, this is what we're meant to do and what we've been doing since the beginning of well, humans...
I'd do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Avalanche

emyandpotato said:


> Are you in America? Pitocin is what they use to speed up labour, right? Here I think they rarely use that and it's actually the pitocin that makes things unbearable and makes you need the epidural so if you manage to refuse that then you should be okay =] Try and keep moving too rather than staying in bed like hospitals seem to prefer and that really helps. Good luck with going natural, prove everyone wrong =]

I had Pitocin and was induced and had a natural labour :thumbup: Pitocin does make things more intense but as long as you stay calm and in control then you have a better chance of a natural birth. I'd recommend reading 'childbirth without fear'


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just popping over from teen parenting to offer some support :)

I had a natural water-birth. I got to the hospital when I was 8cm, so managed to stay at home that long. And then I just had gas and air, when it came to pushing though I didn't have it. The stitches after were more intense for me :haha:, I had plenty of gas and air for them! 

And I used a hypno-birthing CD everynight from around 30 weeks pregnant. I think it really helped me to relax, I didn't use it in labour but some of the birth affirmations in the CD really helped as I could repeat them over and over in my head to help me.

And whoever said in hypno-birthing you're in a trance and you don't know what's going on. That's defineitly not true! :) 

If you put your mind to it you CAN do it! Good luck with your births girls, and if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me :flower: 

xxx


----------



## taylorxx

I'm so glad there are some teens who are wanting to do a natural birth. So many people think women can't do it naturally, that we have to have drugs... but our bodies are MADE to give birth. You can do it girls, prove those people who doubt you, wrong! :thumbup:

I recommend watching the documentary "The Business of Being Born".. it's online & on netflix. After I watched that video it really changed my outlook on giving birth. I would love to do a home birth but I'm going to hold until I see how my first one goes. 

Wish you all the best :flower: xxx


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Business of being born is a great documentary... I do agree, women really need to know more about the power of their body! We don't need drugs. I am more worried about having to get a c-section more than caving in on the epi :(
Does that scare ever end? I feel like I will keep thinking about it during labor


----------



## abbyg

i want to go completely natural too, whether ill be able to handle the pain, well, lets just see when the time comes haha


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm not a teen but all I had was a shot of Demerol when I had Madison. It didn't really do much other than making me feel disconnected.


----------



## vinteenage

I had a nearly natural birth, haha.

I had wanted a natural birth but know I have a shitty pain tolerance so I went in with an open mind. When they admitted me, they asked my pain relief preferences and it was birthing ball --> shower --> labor tub ---> various position ---> IV administered drugs ---> epi as a last resort.

Anyway, I got to 5cm, went into the labor tub, and got stuck at 5cm for about an hour (I was in labor 15 hours). Because of this, I asked for Stadol (IV drug) which just makes you feel pretty loopy, but took enough of the edge off so I was able to rest for a bit.

I was very happy I was able to go without the epi. Since gas and air is being introduced back into the US I _really_ want to be able to use that for my next labor. 

*Definitely* keep an open mind with labor. Stick to your plan, but listen to your doctor/midwife as well. Also, looks up statistics for your hospital. Some really push epidurals and c-section, which means you'll have to stick to your guns more, where as other hospitals have a much more natural approach (as mine did). Midwives are also tend to be much more 'pro' natural births than doctors.


----------



## Rachyroux

My plan is to not have a plan. I want to see how I feel at the time and keep an open mind... I will try my best to have a natural labour, and am determined to try my best to make that happen.. but if needed I will try gas and air, failing that other medication/ epidural. Just going to see how it goes.


----------



## Rachyroux

taylorxx- I'm watching The business of being born now, and I'm in shock! I can't believe less than 8% have their birth with a midwife. And that they're so pushy on the drugs! This is all so new to me. It's really interesting and goes to show I had no idea how things are in the US. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BrEeZeY

i would have loved to go all natural but i had to be induced as bubby was getting to big for my body to carry... and i wasnt showing any signs of labor starting naturally....

i got induced with pitocin at 6 am and i couldnt and didnt sleep any till 5 when they finally told me they were giving me a pain aid in my IV so i could sleep other wise i would be to exhausted to push, then when i dilated to 8 and decided to get an epidural and ended up getting an episiotomy because my sons head was 15 1/2 inches around normal babies are only 13 inches.... 

i would love to have anatural birth this time but i also know the reality of labor is, that you cant plan everything try your hardest to stick to your plan but keep in mind your dr and midwife want what is healthiest for you and your baby, they want things speedy and quick as they can because the reality is the longer your in labor the more chances of things going wrong... good luck girlies! xx FX for you gals!


----------



## birdiex

I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x


----------



## taylorxx

Rachyroux said:


> taylorxx- I'm watching The business of being born now, and I'm in shock! I can't believe less than 8% have their birth with a midwife. And that they're so pushy on the drugs! This is all so new to me. It's really interesting and goes to show I had no idea how things are in the US. Thank you for sharing!


I know it really opens your eyes. It's a fantastic documentary.. more people should watch it. These doctors do all of these interventions and it usually ends in a c-section and a more painful labor. 

Most of the time the interventions aren't even necessary. It really makes me mad whenever doctors try and push pitocin when you've only been in labor for 4 hours or however long. It causes much more painful contractions, then you want an epi, which slows down labor, so they add more pitocin, baby has trouble breathing, then viola c section- done. It's insane. :nope:


----------



## hillarynicole

i really dont want the epi :/


----------



## Rachyroux

taylorxx said:


> I know it really opens your eyes. It's a fantastic documentary.. more people should watch it. These doctors do all of these interventions and it usually ends in a c-section and more painful labor.
> 
> Most of the time the interventions aren't necessary. It really makes me mad whenever doctors try and push pitocin when you've only been in labor for 4 hours or however long. It causes much more painful contractions, then you want an epi, which slows down labor, so they add more pitocin, baby has trouble breathing, then viola c section- done. It's insane. :nope:

Yeah it really shocked me, I guess I just assumed it was like what i'd seen in the UK- they do try and talk you out of medication when they feel you don't need it and encourage you to keep going without the pain killers etc. I had not the slightest clue on how it works over there! Was so interesting to watch, it's so different to over here, and like I said I just assumed it was the same! xxx


----------



## stephx

I have so much respect for all the natural labourers, I got to 7cm (I think) and got an epi which was _heaven_ :cloud9: I know I couldn't have done it without it.

Please don't take this as being negative but go in with an open mind, it is not failing in any way to get drugs and it doesn't do any harm :) what I'm trying to say is don't feel like a failure if you get there and feel you need the drugs. You never know how you will be able to handle the pain.

Good luck with your labours :flower:


----------



## stephx

birdiex said:


> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then *eating the placenta afterwards*. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x

:saywhat:


----------



## preppymommy

birdiex said:


> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x

not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?


----------



## xSarahM

preppymommy said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x
> 
> not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?Click to expand...

It's jam packed full of nutrients!


----------



## leoniebabey

I knew i didnt want an epi but i had gas and air and diamorphine, i couldnt have an all natural free birth as i was induced and had a back to back baby which was agony, you get no medals at the end for doing it all natural ..


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x
> 
> not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's jam packed full of nutrients!Click to expand...

Yeah, this. Ive heard of people doing it but I cant say it appeals to me at all. Seeing it after birth was enough. Like a bloody popped balloon...Yum? :wacko:


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x
> 
> not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's jam packed full of nutrients!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, this. Ive heard of people doing it but I cant say it appeals to me at all. Seeing it after birth was enough. Like a bloody popped balloon...Yum? :wacko:Click to expand...

Aha! I'm not eating my own, i was just giving the reason why some people do. Oh and dont some people do it for religious reasons aswell..? I might have just made that one up :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x
> 
> not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's jam packed full of nutrients!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, this. Ive heard of people doing it but I cant say it appeals to me at all. Seeing it after birth was enough. Like a bloody popped balloon...Yum? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha! I'm not eating my own, i was just giving the reason why some people do. Oh and dont some people do it for religious reasons aswell..? I might have just made that one up :blush:Click to expand...

Maybe Wiccan or such, but I dont think any 'mainstream' religions do.


----------



## preppymommy

vinteenage said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm a late joiner to this thread :flow: I'm going 100% natural, then eating the placenta afterwards. Unless there's a problem during the labour, I won't let OH let them give me anything whatsoever. I'm also home-birthing :) x
> 
> not trying to judge but I'm just curious to why you'd eat it?Click to expand...
> 
> It's jam packed full of nutrients!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, this. Ive heard of people doing it but I cant say it appeals to me at all. Seeing it after birth was enough. Like a bloody popped balloon...Yum? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha! I'm not eating my own, i was just giving the reason why some people do. Oh and dont some people do it for religious reasons aswell..? I might have just made that one up :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Wiccan or such, but I dont think any 'mainstream' religions do.Click to expand...

No offense but the whole thing just makes me shudder I'm imagining it as eating bloody raw meat..blech


----------



## xSarahM

preppymommy said:


> No offense but the whole thing just makes me shudder I'm imagining it as eating bloody raw meat..blech

:haha: No. You'd cook it first.


----------



## hillarynicole

my mom told me people did that...and ugh...i could never ever even consider that...like yuck....ive only seen cats after birth and blech ewwwww...i cant express how eww that is


----------



## AriannasMama

My labor started by my water breaking and by the time I got to the hospital I had been in labor for 6 hours and I was hooked up to pitocin because my water had broken and usually doctors want the baby out within 24 hours because of the risk of infection. I got my epidural 2 hours after getting pitocin (I was probably at 5-6cm) and they didn't cancel each other out or anything. They had to put the pitocin down at some point because with my contractions LOs heart rate would slow, but not because of the pitocin, because she didn't have much amniotic fluid left so there wasn't much cushion, they replenished it somehow, but pretty sure they only had to bump up the pitocin once, which is fairly normal...

Like someone else said, definitely go in there with an open mind. I wanted to go as natural as possible but things change. If you have to do it differently it's not the end of the world!


----------



## taylorxx

I think you can also put the placenta into capsules. I'd rather do that than eat it lol. It's supposed to be extremely nutritious and it helps prevent post partum depression among many other things. I'm not sure if I could do eat/take it or not, but I'm definitely keeping an open mind about it.


----------



## vinteenage

taylorxx said:


> I think you can also put the placenta into capsules. I'd rather do that than eat it lol. It's supposed to be extremely nutritious and it helps prevent post partum depression among many other things. I'm not sure if I could do eat/take it or not, but I'm definitely keeping an open mind about it.

I dont understand how it would help with PPD.


----------



## taylorxx

I don't know either but that's just what I have heard from others. I've never experienced it or have evidence about it so I can't say for sure. Just word of mouth :)


----------



## preppymommy

hillarynicole said:


> my mom told me people did that...and ugh...i could never ever even consider that...like yuck....ive only seen cats after birth and blech ewwwww...i cant express how eww that is

that's what I was trying to say, like even cooked.. blech


----------



## preppymommy

taylorxx said:


> I think you can also put the placenta into capsules. I'd rather do that than eat it lol. It's supposed to be extremely nutritious and it helps prevent post partum depression among many other things. I'm not sure if I could do eat/take it or not, but I'm definitely keeping an open mind about it.

I've heard of that too but the thing I heard was that you could buy tablet type things? I don't think I could do that since it's another animals placenta.


----------



## taylorxx

Oh no gross! I wouldn't eat an animals placenta.. If I was to take any placenta tablet it'd be my own haha. I'm not even sure if I could do _that_..


----------



## AriannasMama

Mmmmm. Placenta pills. :haha:


----------



## taylorxx

AriannasMama said:


> Mmmmm. Placenta pills. :haha:

hahaha IKR. *So* appetizing :winkwink: :sick:


----------



## Jessbabe93

Ive seen the placenta when i watched my aunty give birth. Just reading this has made me spew, and i dont know why you'd eat it yukkkiess. 
Each to there own i spose


----------



## HarlaHorse

I think maybe its birdiex's families tradition perhaps? I personally couldn't do it myself but I would not judge birdiex whatsoever for her decision. I think its great that she admitted that shes going to eat it, and she doesn't seem to be afraid of what others think. Thats my opinion :flower:


----------



## taylorxx

HarlaHorse said:


> I think maybe its birdiex's families tradition perhaps? I personally couldn't do it myself but I would not judge birdiex whatsoever for her decision. I think its great that she admitted that shes going to eat it, and she doesn't seem to be afraid of what others think. Thats my opinion :flower:

I agree. I know a family who does that. I don't see anything wrong with it at all, just not sure if I could do it myself. Maybe put it in capsules, but not eat them raw/cooked. More power to people who do eat it though! Nothing wrong with that :)


----------



## DazedConfused

I buried my placenta last night under a tree. It was a really beautiful ceremony :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

My baby brother passed away from a heart defect- as part of the ceremony my aunt buried the placenta with my mom out in their home town. I want to do something to celebrate my babys birth and more then likely it'll include duing something with the placenta. MAYBE even eating it, I don't think so, but it's a possibility. And Paige- I think it's awesome you're planning on all the natural ways<3


----------



## HarlaHorse

DazedConfused said:


> I buried my placenta last night under a tree. It was a really beautiful ceremony :)

I know a family that has every kids placenta burried around this one big tree they have at their place. It doesn't interest me at all, but I think its cool some people have interests/traditions like this :thumbup:


----------



## birdiex

Thankyou Skye and Skye :)

I'm just doing it because it's so full of nutrients, I'm deathly scared of PPD & apparently it just tastes like liver, which I love anyway :shrug: It's like free medication or a free meal! :rofl: I'm one of those people who'll try anything once!


----------



## vinteenage

Haha Birdie, I have no problem or really..opinion on others doing it, I just cant imagine doing it myself!


----------



## 20102001

I'm not sure actually ...

I'd like to think I can do it without anything but if I need to I will :D


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> Haha Birdie, I have no problem or really..opinion on others doing it, I just cant imagine doing it myself!

I think it's just that people see it and think it looks so disgusting that they'd never even think of eating it, kwim? It probably won't look half as bad cooked :rofl: (I hope!)


----------



## annawrigley

I can't see how it would prevent PND... Pretty sure its caused by a genetic predisposition or chemical imbalance, or things that go on in your life, not really preventable :shrug:


----------



## taylorxx

annawrigley said:


> I can't see how it would prevent PND... Pretty sure its caused by a genetic predisposition or chemical imbalance, or things that go on in your life, not really preventable :shrug:

Actually the more research I've done is saying it helps treat the symptoms, which I can believe. B12 is even supposed to help with depression, so I'm pretty sure the placenta can help loads. Maybe worth a shot if you're suffering from PPD? :flower:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Im going to try all natural, but I doubt ill make it through with getting the epidural. xD


----------



## DazedConfused

DollFaceJessi said:


> Im going to try all natural, but I doubt ill make it through with getting the epidural. xD

You can do it if you believe in yourself :)
I did it and I had a biiggg baby and I didn't tear or anything. Also had a 30 hour labour from first contraction to baby with 4 hours of pushing


----------



## DazedConfused

HarlaHorse said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> I buried my placenta last night under a tree. It was a really beautiful ceremony :)
> 
> I know a family that has every kids placenta burried around this one big tree they have at their place. It doesn't interest me at all, but I think its cool some people have interests/traditions like this :thumbup:Click to expand...

My OH is Maori so we bury the placenta for cultural reasons. :thumbup:


----------



## preppymommy

DazedConfused said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> I buried my placenta last night under a tree. It was a really beautiful ceremony :)
> 
> I know a family that has every kids placenta burried around this one big tree they have at their place. It doesn't interest me at all, but I think its cool some people have interests/traditions like this :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is Maori so we bury the placenta for cultural reasons. :thumbup:Click to expand...

that's cool I wish we had some tradition like that :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

I'm planning on going natural this time around. I had to have the epidural last time, because Elias was born early, and they were trying to keep him in for 3 more hours while they waited on a test result. :dohh: 

I HATED the epidural, honestly.


----------



## vinteenage

^ Whoa! I missed that you were pregnant! Congrats!


----------



## Srrme

vinteenage said:


> ^ Whoa! I missed that you were pregnant! Congrats!

Thanks. :hugs: It was a very, very big surprise.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Srrme said:


> I'm planning on going natural this time around. I had to have the epidural last time, because Elias was born early, and they were trying to keep him in for 3 more hours while they waited on a test result. :dohh:
> 
> I HATED the epidural, honestly.

I'm really curious, why did you hate the epi?


----------



## vinteenage

HarlaHorse said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on going natural this time around. I had to have the epidural last time, because Elias was born early, and they were trying to keep him in for 3 more hours while they waited on a test result. :dohh:
> 
> I HATED the epidural, honestly.
> 
> I'm really curious, why did you hate the epi?Click to expand...

There's a plethora of things that can go wrong. It can not work, or only work on half of your body, it can puncture spinal fluid sacks causing you to have head splitting headaches for days (happened to my aunt), it can delay pushing...etc.


----------



## HarlaHorse

vinteenage said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on going natural this time around. I had to have the epidural last time, because Elias was born early, and they were trying to keep him in for 3 more hours while they waited on a test result. :dohh:
> 
> I HATED the epidural, honestly.
> 
> I'm really curious, why did you hate the epi?Click to expand...
> 
> There's a plethora of things that can go wrong. It can not work, or only work on half of your body, it can puncture spinal fluid sacks causing you to have head splitting headaches for days (happened to my aunt), it can delay pushing...etc.Click to expand...

I've only heard that it can increase your chance of having a c-section, and that it can delay pushing and stuff like that. Thats really scarey.

I really really don't want an epi, unless the doctors advise it because they think I need it or something, I'm really going to try and avoid it, I have a fear of being under the knife while I'm awake so I do NOT want a c-section!


----------



## AriannasMama

Epidurals really are a 50/50 type thing. Mine worked perfectly fine and I only pushed for about 30 minutes with no issues at all, but again, like Daphne said there definitely are some risks.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd also like to go natural with my next. Our hospital provides labor tubs which I would have gone into but because my waters broke first I wasn't allowed and I was hooked up right away to all the machines :(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I want to avoide an epi at all costs.. :/ I know some mommys feel groggy after birth and having an epi then have a natural labor next time and feel sooooo much better!


----------



## HarlaHorse

My mum has had 5 very easy easy labours, I was the first. She said with me she was in labour on and off for 3 days, but from when she started dilating, 17 hours. She did not want an epi, she avoided it the whole way through but they told her that if she didn't have one she'd be too tired to push, so she ended up having one, 5 mins after the epi she had me out! She wishes she never got it she told me.

She said that was the only birth she didn't feel good afterwards, she said with the rest of the kids, she pushed them out then just got up and had a shower, and felt back to normal afterwards.


----------



## Srrme

HarlaHorse said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on going natural this time around. I had to have the epidural last time, because Elias was born early, and they were trying to keep him in for 3 more hours while they waited on a test result. :dohh:
> 
> I HATED the epidural, honestly.
> 
> I'm really curious, why did you hate the epi?Click to expand...


I hated it because I couldn't feel anything during the birth of my son, and it made it difficult to push because I could barely sit up to do so, and once again, couldn't feel anything. :nope: Aside from that, I also had a spot on my back (where the Epidural was) that hurt for months after Elias was born, to where I couldn't lay on my back.


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> I'd also like to go natural with my next. Our hospital provides labor tubs which I would have gone into but because my waters broke first I wasn't allowed and I was hooked up right away to all the machines :(

Really? How odd! My water broke first too and I was allowed in the tub!


----------



## eviestar

i am going as natural too, hate the thought of an epidural :S lol x


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I'd also like to go natural with my next. Our hospital provides labor tubs which I would have gone into but because my waters broke first I wasn't allowed and I was hooked up right away to all the machines :(
> 
> Really? How odd! My water broke first too and I was allowed in the tub!Click to expand...

Me too! They knew mine had broke and were running the pool for me but I didn't make it there in time :lol:


----------



## supermum7

i am on baby number 7 and have had natural births with the first 6 and intend to do it again,i have never liked the idea of an epi.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah they didn't allow me b/c of risk of infection I guess.


----------



## AmberS

I'm planning on delivering naturally with no epidural. Though for the safety of my baby and I i'm definitely having my baby in a hospital :)


----------



## DazedConfused

AmberS said:


> I'm planning on delivering naturally with no epidural. Though for the safety of my baby and I i'm definitely having my baby in a hospital :)

Are you high risk? I'm a homebirther and for normal women having normal babies it's just as safe at home to give birth there if thats the only thing putting you off.

Make sure you get a great midwife to support your decision to go natural in hospital :kiss:


----------



## birdiex

DazedConfused said:


> AmberS said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on delivering naturally with no epidural. Though for the safety of my baby and I i'm definitely having my baby in a hospital :)
> 
> Are you high risk? I'm a homebirther and for normal women having normal babies it's just as safe at home to give birth there if thats the only thing putting you off.
> 
> Make sure you get a great midwife to support your decision to go natural in hospital :kiss:Click to expand...

I agree with DazedConfused, I realise it wasn't your intention but I always find myself a little bit taken aback by those statements, makes me feel like people think i'm putting my baby in danger!


----------



## smitsusan5

im going all natural


----------



## LoisP

I said I'd go natural :haha:
Seriously, you can't promise yourself nothing until your actually in labour girls x


----------



## bbyno1

^Thats true.
I said i would go natural,end of. When i was in labour it wasn't that simple lol.
I only got Pethadine but was begging for an epi even though i had been totally against it for the entire 9 months. I planned on having a water birth. They never gave me the epi because they knew how addiment i was about having a natural birth.
I don't regret not having an epi. Quite pleased i didn't actually but if i had my way at the time i would of had 100 epi's lol


----------



## newmommy23

I really wanted a natural birth like I said earlier but at some point it gets a bit old to be in a labor. I had no side effects what so ever, although the shot they give you before putting the epi in burns really bad. I had one epi and didn't have my daughter til 12 hours later....her heart rate was fine and I continued to have strong contractions the entire time. maybe mine didn't work properly but I was never "numb" it just helped me get a little sleep. wouldn't recommend getting an epi at 7cm as it's very hard to hold still at that point.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think the best thing you can do in labour is not plan. I had my whole labour planned. I said I would do it completely natural in a birthing pool just having gas and Air. It didn't go to plan. I was in labour for 4 days. The first 3 days I had no pain relief what so ever. Not even gas and aire of paracetemol. I just used my birthing ball and breathed through the contractions. By the 4th day I was exhausted and no longer progressing so they gave me oxytocin to bring my labour on more. I had no break between contractions and because I was so tired I could not cope with the pain effectively anymore. So I ended up having an Epi. It was a huge relief and I actually slept for the first time in four days. 

Just go into your labour with open minds. The way I dealt with contractions for the first 3 days was moving around. Bouncing on my ball etc xx


----------



## vinteenage

birdiex said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberS said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on delivering naturally with no epidural. Though for the safety of my baby and I i'm definitely having my baby in a hospital :)
> 
> Are you high risk? I'm a homebirther and for normal women having normal babies it's just as safe at home to give birth there if thats the only thing putting you off.
> 
> Make sure you get a great midwife to support your decision to go natural in hospital :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with DazedConfused, I realise it wasn't your intention but I always find myself a little bit taken aback by those statements, makes me feel like people think i'm putting my baby in danger!Click to expand...

I think it depends, honestly. I'm an hour away from our hospital. Because of this, I'd be uncomfortable and would feel I was putting me and baby at extra risk because if something happened, it would be a good bit for us to get extra help. However, if I was 15 min away from the hospital, I'd be much more comfortable with it.

That said to each her own, I wouldn't say others doing a home birth are being dangerous but it's definitely about personal comfort with the possible risk.


----------



## PinkyPonk

I delivered completely natural with DD, I had a birth center birth so was unable to have an Epi even if I wanted it and it was also a water birth, dont think I would have been able to do it without that pool :cloud9:
I also didnt have gas and air, I tried it but it kept annoying me, hated the stuff so it was basically me breathing through it all, I'm hoping to do it again this time :happydance:


----------



## TeenMum201198

I am going to go natural birth as well. Just using Gas&Air ( if necessary). I don't really want a needle put into my back and i wouldn't know when to push so..... O:)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I only got through the first page, so I don't know what I missed or anything, but I though I would share.

I was induced with both oh my kids (by getting pitocin) and I didn't get an epidural either time. I did get Stadol (or whatever it's called) but the thought of a huge needle in my back really puts me off an epidural. :haha: So just simply getting pitocin doesn't necessarily mean that you will end up with an epidural.

This time around, I'm hoping I won't be induced, so I don't really plan on having any pain relief. I figure if I can go through two induced labors without epidurals, I can go through a normal labor without any pain relief. :thumbup:

**I figured I would add: when I was in labor with Mady I was begging them to give me an epidural...but my entire labor from start to finish was under 3 hours, so there just wasn't time. So don't get me wrong, I am not against an epidural, I just figure I know that I can go without one, so I might as well aim for that. :flower:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I kept a completlely open mind towards my birth with Alfie. I knew that I would 100% prefer a natural birth, (natural birth to me meaning vaginal delivery without an epi). but I knew that things dont always go to plan. My SIL had recently had a baby when I fell pregnant and she wanted a natural birth but was in labour for 2 days and ended up having the epidural about 3 hrs before he was born, she also had to have an assisted delivery in the end as baby was becoming distressed which is also why she is greatful for the epi. So i totally kept this in mind when in labour. My plan was to use the bath, birth pool, gas and air, pethedine, epi in that order and only use it if I couldnt handle the pain or the previous one didnt work. I have a high pain threshold but ohmigod labour is something entierly different to any other pain I have ever felt.

I managed to get to 4-5cm before going to hospital. I then managed 6-7cm before getting a shot of pethedine but tbh it didnt really do much apart from mong me out! Because I was more detached from everything I could use the gas and air better. The pethidine wore off and i was still like 7cm I could have died :haha: but then I quickly went from 7cm to 9cm and then I was just focusing on pushing. The midwife wanted to give me an epistotomy as LO was coming out with a hand up to his face and getting a little bit distressed he was having decelerations after every push but recovering quickly but I told her not to... I wanted to give it a few more pushes before I accepted any intervention (she didnt listen so I started going loopy telling her not to... she had the scissors in her hand between my legs :shock:) Anyways, registrar came in and said leave her to it... baba is ok for now etc. Then Alfie was born about 2 pushes later. 

So really, keep an open mind with your labour but stick to your guns if you really want something, like I did not want to be cut or have assistance delivering and i'm glad I stuck to that otherwise it would have been unnessercery!


----------

